# Molting up High



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, I am a bit of a neophyte to mantid raising having just bought my first ones from Yen.

Because I only have a few I keep them in seperate cages to eliminate the risk of cannibalism. The cages are also pretty large for the size of the mantids -- maybe 6 times their height. (They are small nymphs.)

I was wondering if there was a danger to having the mantids begin their molt at the top of the tank and having a fall of maybe 4 body lengths to the floor. I always see cautions to keep mantids in cages at least 2-3 times their height, but what if the cage is larger?

If the species matters (to ascertain exoskeleton hardness after the molt) the two species are B. Mendica and P. Virescen.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

They normally molt up high. If they do fall, in most cases their doomed, no matter what the height.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Ohhh, so they have to hang onto the molt and then climb up to where the molt is hanging?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

So, basically there is not much I can control about molting and mismolts may just happen?

Is there any preferable angle or somethign for mantids to molt on? Do they like a flat surface or a tilted surface to hang onto?


----------



## bluebman52 (Jun 16, 2007)

I've had several of my mantises hang from the side of the glass aquarium while molting, and in some cases they do fall but all of them were able to wriggle out of their old exoskeleton without any problem.

They'll hang on just about anything to molt. I've had some L1s and L2s hang from a blade of grass while doing it, and as I said some hang from the glass.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

haha ok  

Thanks everyone!


----------

